# Southern Midwest States... Make and Take



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there fellow haunters. I ended up NOT moving to Indianapolis, but instead to Springfield, MO. I was wondering if there would be any interest in starting a group here in Missouri. I would like to have monthly meetings if it all possible starting in January. We could meet at my house here in Springfield. The garage isn't huge, but with heaters it will be warm. Let me know if you are interested and any projects you would like to do. If there are other people from other states close by please feel free to come join us. Nothing says it just has to be just Missouri. Lets all get together and make some amazing Halloween props for the 2013 season.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This of course would include...Kansas, Illinois, Oklahoma, Nebraska, Arkansas and any one else willing to drive to Springfield.


----------

